# Question on leucomelas



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

I have 3 juvi banded leucomelas. I found a video of a male calling and I played it next to the tank. Ones leggs began twitching and another became very alert. What does this mean? The video i played was of a standard leucomela.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey,

Do you have any idea on their age? I have some Leucs around 6 to 7 months old and have actually cought one starting to call. His call isnt loud like his fathers, but he's getting there. When you say leg twich i assume its the toe that twitches? This is commin, and i see it mainly when they court, eat and come to think of it, I see em do it all the time. I also notice it when the frogs notice me watching them.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

I have no idea on their age because the guy who sold it to me had no idea what they were because some guy left it to him.They look to be 5 months and they are about and inch long.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Mine twitch their legs like you described and do a little dance whenever they court, but both the males and females do it IME.


----------



## Leuc_Skywalker (Sep 5, 2009)

JJhuang said:


> I have no idea on their age because the guy who sold it to me had no idea what they were because some guy left it to him.They look to be 5 months and they are about and inch long.


I don't mean to disrupt your excitement but I have to ask.....are you sure they are banded leucs? I'm thinking about the idea of breeding unknown or potential hybrid frogs. I'm new as well but I also know what I have and have well known breeders with bloodlines to support any offspring I produce. I'm sure I'll be shut down by the regulars for some reason but my conscious makes me ask the obvious. Just a thought.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

im 99% sure they are not hybrids and ive been looking at banded leuces for the past week and mine look about 90-100% similar to most pictures. Ill wait till there adults for sure to confirm that also.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

There appear to be at least 2 different frogs that are currently referred to as banded leucomelas. The frogs that came from British Guyana can all be called "Guyana" lecus, but only one or two lines (that I have seen) are really banded (or look like a yellow Lehmanii).

I have two males that were produced by Amanda and Greg at AZDR and they are the frog that I think most people are looking for. This is not a vendor endorsement, just a statement about the availability of such banded leucs (in my experience).

Even very small leuc froglets will respond to playing the male's call. It doesn't mean much with reguard to sexing at this age.

Good luck, Richard.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Alright thats good to know, Thanks, Ill have my fingers crossed to hopefully have some banded.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Here are pictures


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Your frogs are the "classic" banded leucs. The other ones I mentioned have very wide black bands and almost no yellow/orange bands. Over time, this other line gets black bands even in the narrow yellow bands (which makes them standard leucs, in my book).

Good luck with them. They are VERY pretty frogs! Richard.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Awesome thanks! I bought the trio for 100$ so I guess I got a good deal


----------



## d.crockett (May 27, 2009)

Woodsman said:


> There appear to be at least 2 different frogs that are currently referred to as banded leucomelas. The frogs that came from British Guyana can all be called "Guyana" lecus, but only one or two lines (that I have seen) are really banded (or look like a yellow Lehmanii).
> 
> I have two males that were produced by Amanda and Greg at AZDR and they are the frog that I think most people are looking for. This is not a vendor endorsement, just a statement about the availability of such banded leucs (in my experience).
> 
> Good luck, Richard.


I am very interested that you mention this as I have purchased a few "banded" leucs but they just don't look like the majority of the pictures I see. Your description is spot on however of the thin yellow banding with mine. They mentioned that bandeds are larger than normal, but do you think this is just because they are from WC parents though?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

d.crockett said:


> They mentioned that bandeds are larger than normal, but do you think this is just because they are from WC parents though?


 This may have something to do with it. I have some F1/2 leucs from a 1996 import, and they are pretty big compared to most other leucs I've seen. Still not near the size of my F1 bandeds, tho. My bandeds are more around medium tinc size.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

These frogs have been in my care for about weeks and they seem to be growing horizontally rather than in length.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Anyone know adult sizes of standard banded leuces? Mine are about an inch but i heard banded leuces are smaller than the normal leuces.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I have some 'bandeds' (mostly black) that are in the 1.5 inch range, at about 18 months old.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

Dam thats pritty big


----------

